
Show HN: Plishd – A Work Accomplishment Tracking App - trcarney
http://www.plishd.com
======
bastijn
From the landing page it is unclear what exactly is offered here. I do not
feel like creating an account to see this in action. Is there a demo
somewhere?

~~~
trcarney
Dummy Account Infomation

username: hackernews pw: H@cker123#@!

This account will be deleted on 4/10/2020

~~~
bastijn
Thanks. It states it is recommended you do not add personal, proprietary or
other sensitive information in your accomplishments. Isn't that a bit strange?
Your accomplishments you list, with the goal of building for your yearly
assessment, are all about that.

I see only that I can add these notes. Not a lot more. I suppose the USP is
your notifications? If I cannot store any real notes I could as well in my
agenda make a recurring meeting every month that would give me a notification
to add a note to onenote, Evernote, orgmode or any other note taking tool.
9.99 a month seems steep.

Am I missing something?

~~~
trcarney
You can still say a lot about what you did without getting into technical
specifics. My original thought was to record what you did, not a step by step
account of how you did it. Maybe I should change it to say "any proprietary or
company sensitive information" and leave off personal. I just wanted to remind
the user not to accidentally put something on my site that shouldn't be on a
non-company server.

I am also planning on adding a pdf "report" that will show all of your
accomplishments for a given time period. The notifications are the main
selling point and I am planning on adding a lot more different types with the
goal of being able to add accomplishments through the notifications.

Thank you so much for looking at this. It really means a lot. I will take your
opinion on the price into consideration. Do you have any ideas as to what
would make this app worth 9.99 a month for you? What features would you like
to see implemented into a site like this?

~~~
1123581321
In the about page you mentioned having to submit brag sheets in the Navy. Can
this app automatically generate them and maybe other standard formats of lists
of accomplishments? Automating and removing the stress from paperwork can be
valuable.

~~~
trcarney
I am working on that now.

------
sciencewolf
Can you at least put screenshots?

~~~
trcarney
I will add that to my todo list. In the meantime feel free to use the dummy
account I posted in another reply to play around with the app.

